# Annual Texas Flyfishers Annual Fly Tying Festival



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

The Texas Flyfishers Of Houston's Annual Fly Tying Festival will be Saturday, February 3, 2007 at the Bethany Christian Church on Westheimer. For more details, see attached flier. I hope you all can make it. 

Tight lines, Chris


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I went this year for the first time to any fly tying festival and really enjoyed it. I will be there again next year. If you are a fly tyer, want to be a fly tyer, or thinking of being a fly tyer, you need to go see the masters at work.


----------



## Dave Kelly (Aug 10, 2006)

Check and see if your young'ins want to tie? Every year we have one or two in the 12 to 15 year old range.

Remember back then, when you could have tied an 18 - 20 without the aid of magnifing glasses.


----------



## roninrus1 (May 27, 2004)

Well, I guess I know when I will be heading back to qatar for a visit.
All it takes is for there to be something I want to do at that time.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Bmp


----------



## Dave Kelly (Aug 10, 2006)

Ken Iwanasa will also be there doing a 1 hour presentation.


----------

